# Barnes Hospital - My First Explore!



## kehumff (Jun 6, 2012)

Having seen posts on this site for barnes Hospital Cheadle and living quite close i decided to give it a visit.
I must admit the building is in a poor state at the moment and there are some pretty dangerous parts to loom out for.
However it was a great way to cut your teeth in the exploring world.
I felt a little rushed and i didnt really get the images i was hoping for but i will share them with you anyway.


----------



## AlexanderJones (Jun 6, 2012)

Awesome looking place!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 7, 2012)

Don't think I have seen this place before so thanks for posting. Next time though, a little less HDR would be great!

I have edited your post to remove the exact date that you visited just to protect you and stay in line with the forum rules


----------



## kehumff (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice first explore there fella


----------



## urban phantom (Jun 7, 2012)

very nice first explore would like to see more


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 7, 2012)

Oddly enough that was one of our "first" formal exsplores in as much as we took a camera and documented it! If you're like us though you'll have been exploring for years but you just won't have realised it! It's an odd place isn't it. Did you find the clock tower entrance? 

Echoing my esteemed Mod colleague, please ease back on the HDR next time as the guide lines do ask that HDR is not used.

Hope you enjoyed it as much as I did seeing the "old gal" once again, she doesn't look to have changed overly much in 12 months which is very strange when you reckon it was supposed to have been finished and inhabited nearly 12 years ago now if my memory serves me correctly!!!

Welcome to the forum and thanks for posting.

All best wishes...


----------



## KingRat (Jun 7, 2012)

I really like this, great 1st report and your images are top notch. 

(Gotta ask, talk to me about your processing, because if that is HDR either my eyes are knackered or that's the subtlest processing I've seen in a while).


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 7, 2012)

everytime someone uses selective desaturation god kills a puppy 

Main thing is getting out there are enjoying it  there's plenty to do in stockport and if your looking for your next explore look over the road from the old Harley Davidson centre


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 7, 2012)

Good place to start and pictures seem to capture the mood of the place , this was the first splore i took a tripod too


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 7, 2012)

Great start for you,thanks for sharing.


----------



## kehumff (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you all for the feedback, although i am knocking on a few years i like to get out and about, i am not so great at the post editing and recently started toying with the HDR although i like to keep it subtle.
The pic i forgot to put on was the one where my foot went through the fllor boards 3 stories up, it wasnt long after that i decided to leave 
i will post it on after this message,
King Rat thank you for the kind words, the editing was done using a plug in on CS5 .....HDR Efex Pro
Seriously looking at a trip to Chernobyl for Oct , this really would float my boat.
Cheers folks.


----------



## kehumff (Jun 7, 2012)

Thats the dodgy floorboard, got to be careful doing this as a hobby 




A quirky pic at my buddy messing with his torch.


----------



## imyimyimy (Jun 7, 2012)

lucky one to be your first! Nice one!


----------



## jongriff (Jun 8, 2012)

Great start m8, Pics are good, especially if ur happy with them


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Jun 8, 2012)

Good start mate, look forward to seeing more (but without any HDR )


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 9, 2012)

I love this building, fantastic structure and a great little mooch. good


----------



## sonyes (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice report and pics, I too use HDR efex for CS5 and find it does a very good, yet subtle job of the HDR treatment. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rachella (Jun 14, 2012)

great photos iv been in the barnes a few times now...its very hard to get into but i made friends with the security! and be carefull dont get chased out by the dogs n drop ur camera like i did hehe xx


----------



## rachella (Jun 14, 2012)

i cant figure out how to add photos grrr!!! xx


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 14, 2012)

rachella said:


> i cant figure out how to add photos grrr!!! xx




It's very easy. Your photos must have already been put on to the internet somewhere, on your own website for example or on Flikr or where ever. If you then begin composing your posting in the normal fashion but when you are ready to add a photo click the little yellow box (with a mountain and the sun inside it). That will open an address winow. You simply paste the internet address for your photo in to that box and eh voila, a photo will appear in your posting.

Hope that helps.


----------

